# Holiday Gift Granola ...Low Fat/ Lo Carb



## Filus59602 (Nov 4, 2002)

Holiday Gift Granola 

Cooking oil spray 
1/2 cup oil 
1/2 cup pure maple syrup, see note 
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar, lightly packed 
6 cups quick-cooking or old-fashioned oats (not instant) 
2 cups already-chopped walnuts 
1 cup wheat germ, see note 
1 cup sweetened, shredded coconut 
1 cup raisins 
1 cup sweetened dried cranberries, such as Craisins, or dried cherries 

1. Place the oven racks in the two center positions. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

2. Spray two 11-by-17-inch jelly roll pans with cooking oil spray. Set aside. In a 1-quart microwave-safe bowl, combine the oil, maple syrup and brown sugar. Microwave, uncovered, at high for 3 minutes, or until the sugar starts to melt. Remove from the microwave and whisk until any lumps disappear. 

3. In a 3-quart or larger bowl, combine the oats, walnuts, wheat germ and coconut. Toss to mix well. Pour the syrup mixture over the oat mixture and stir until well-mixed. Spread evenly onto the jelly roll pans. 

4. Place a pan on each oven rack and bake for 10 minutes. Taking note of which pan was on the top rack, remove the pans from the oven, stir the granola, and place it back in the oven, rotating to the opposite rack. (See note.) Bake for 8 to 10 minutes more, then remove from the oven, taking care not to over-brown. Cool the granola in the pans for 1 hour or until it reaches room temperature. Sprinkle half of the raisins and half of the dried cranberries over each pan. Stir to mix well. Store in airtight containers, preferably glass jars or tins, until ready to serve, up to 2 weeks. 

Makes about 14 cups. 

Note: For best results, use only real maple syrup. 

Nutrition values per tablespoon: 34 calories (39 percent from fat), 2 g fat (0 g saturated), 5 g carbohydrates, 0 g fiber, 1 g protein, 0 mg cholesterol, 2 mg sodium.


----------

